# Coffee Break: Who's Up Next On Flashes of Brilliance?



## PiP (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking for a good read while you put your feet up with a cup of coffee or your favourite beverage?




Check out <'Flashes of Brilliance'> for the latest WF member fiction, poetry and interviews!


----------



## PiP (Aug 8, 2017)

*Spring Cleaning by Harper Cole*

A magical story by Harper Cole

_One fine April morning, Antimony Jackson tripped over the collection of stuffed animals that cluttered her hallway.
_
_‘Bother it,’ she muttered. ‘How did my house get so treacherous? Someone really needs to tidy up.’
_
_As Antimony lived alone, she was forced to conclude that the  ‘someone’ in question was going to be her. She began to move the animals  into a single corner, but doing so unleashed a cloud of dust, which  triggered a quite savage sneezing fit...

Read more <Here>
_


----------



## PiP (Aug 9, 2017)

*ASSets by Firemajic*

_Next up is a curvaceous poem by Julia aka firemajic_
[FONT=&quot]Your lascivious stare
strips me naked
revealing ....

_*Read the ending *<here>
__you know you want to!_[/FONT]


----------



## PiP (Aug 18, 2017)

Okay, time for a coffee and a good read! 

*The Power of Love by J-Mag Guthrie*
_“Look out, Jamie!” my sister shouted, too late for me to avoid slipping on a patch of ice. I managed to keep my balance, but just barely._
_“I hate him!” I shouted. No one heard me except Leanne and Beth._
_Leanne made a face. “You always say that but whatcha gonna do about it, huh?”_
_Beth kept walking, but turned her face back to holler, “Who cares!” She sped up, probably so as not to overhear us._
_This part of the conversation was ...._
*Story continues* <HERE>


----------



## PiP (Aug 23, 2017)

*Snow White Rewrite by Jenthepen (Jennifer Christie Temple)*

Are you sitting comfortably? 

_Once upon a time...  


_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
_Snow White had grown tired of living in poverty in a little cottage in the woods with her poor father._
[FONT=&quot]_“I will follow my mother,” she told her father one day, “and seek my fortune in the wider world. When I am rich, I’ll get my bank to set up a direct debit and send you an allowance each week.”...

What happens next? Read more <HERE>_[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## PiP (Aug 26, 2017)

Next up on Flashes of Brilliance ... Darkkin with her poem <The Element of Cain <

Thoroughly enjoyed this poem, Darkkin. Thank you!


----------



## PiP (Sep 1, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Next up on Flashes of Brilliance: The Scent of Ginger by Terry Durbin

_“She always said this place smells of ginger,” the man in the corner booth said as the waitress set a glass of water-with-lemon on the table in front of him. “That’s why she liked it here so much.”_[/FONT]
_“I know, hon,” She replied. “You want to see a menu?” She knew he would. She already held it in her hand._
[FONT=&quot]_“I always told her she smelled like ginger.” He twisted the little slice of lemon, letting its juice dribble over the floating ice. When he was satisfied that he’d gotten as much ..._


Terry's story continues <HERE>




[/FONT]


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2017)

Are you sitting comfortably? Next up on Flashes is 'Dark Drive' _by Smith_


----------



## Darren White (Sep 10, 2017)

*Dannyboy - star father to star son*

Is the latest wonderful addition to Flashes of Brilliance.

Here is a small teaser:

_"Through the freeze of Pluto
and the heat of Mercury,
beyond the breeze of Saturn
__and the scream of Mars"
_
I am sure you'd like to read
ALL OF THIS BEAUTIFUL POEM


----------



## PiP (Sep 11, 2017)

*'LEAVE' a poem by Darren White*



[FONT=&Verdana]Tear this cage away from me,
Take my hand and save me.
I am locked ...[/FONT]_[FONT=&Verdana] 
[/FONT]__
continues <HERE>_

I was moved to tears by this poem... Once you've read the poem, please don't forget to leave a comment.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 14, 2017)

*Ghost Tracks - a story by Moderan (Duane Pesice)*








A few lines from the story on Flashes of Brilliance, just to get you in the mood:

_"The muted swish of cymbals hisses from a speaker in the corner of a darkened room. A small red light winks in response, and the wash increases in volume slightly and pans.

__The lights of a meter, green, red, yellow, follow the progress of an angular series of chords on an harpsichord distorted with reverb and chorus effects, and the roll of echoing drums..........."_

Read all of this great story >> here <<

And don't forget to leave a comment!


----------



## Darren White (Sep 18, 2017)

*Fade To Black - a poem by Danielstj, with  a photo by  Ireneintheworld.*

I would like to invite you all to read this beautiful, touching poem by danielstj, and admire the photograph by Ireneintheworld



A few lines: 
_"beyond the sunsets
there is a horizon
beyond the sunsets
__where darkness covers"_

But go read  >> his poem << in its entirety on Flashes of Brilliance
it's worth every second of your time.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 20, 2017)

*On Night's Broken Stage - A Poem by Space Cadet*

I would like to invite you to pay a visit to Flashes of Brilliance, and read the latest addition,
the poem *"On Night's Broken Stage" by Space Cadet (Wesley T. Cutlip)*



A few lines here, to get you in the mood,

_"The dervish whirls—__
deserts fable
__over candles
[...]"_

Read the complete poem here.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 24, 2017)

*rcallaci (Bob Callaci) - The End of Forever is Tomorrow*

Is the latest wonderful addition to Flashes of Brilliance.



Good morning everyone (it's morning where I live)

Grab a drink , coffee preferably, and read this beautiful poem. Here are a few lines to get you in the mood:
[FONT=&Verdana]
_"The songs of creation shall be sung, not spoken, and will last forever and Eternity-
It arises from the nothingness that the wisest of the wise have called Nirvana-
But those of the ‘Mark’ grown fat from ecclesiastical lies— seek heaven through Rapture [...]"
_[FONT=&Verdana]
I am sure you'd like to read 
EVERYTHING

Enjoy! 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Darren White (Sep 27, 2017)

*The Flower and the Fire, a story by ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord*

Today a really beautiful story has been published on Flashes of Brilliance:

The Flower And The Fire (A Fairy Tale)



I would like to invite you all to hop over to FoB, and read the story.
Here are a few lines, to lure you:

[FONT=&Verdana]_"*ONCE UPON A TIME*, there was a sparrow who had fire on each of his wingtips and was very interested in the business of people. One day, he flew over a little field where an old man was reaping. Because he was curious, the bird flew down and asked the man who he was, and what was his business in the field.
_[/FONT]
_“I am reaping wheat,” said the man, “but who I am is more difficult a question. I am very poor, and very small, but that is better because then I am always looking at the sky [...].”_


----------



## Darren White (Sep 30, 2017)

*The Myth of Dragon, by Joshybo*

Today I am happy to introduce you to a new published story on Flashes of Brilliance,
The Myth of Dragon, by Joshybo
​
I would like to invite you all to read this wonderful story about Sun and Dragon, and to give you a little taste of it, here follow a few lines.

_"When Earth was young, Sun sat on his throne atop the mountains. The world lay hot and bright below him, for Sun refused to rest. In the ever-present day, the ground cracked and the shallow rivers boiled. Every creature moaned, suffering his reign—all of them, except for Dragon._
[FONT=&Verdana]_Dragon, born of rivers and of streams, snaked his way across the parched...... [...]"

_[/FONT]Read all of the story here:
The Myth of Dragon


----------



## dither (Sep 30, 2017)

PiP said:


> Are you sitting comfortably?
> 
> _Once upon a time...
> 
> ...



I'm sorry PiP, no offence intended but the thought of Snow White setting up direct debits tickled me. Now that really _is _​make believe.


----------



## Darren White (Oct 2, 2017)

*Buddy Bear by LeeC*

Today I would like to ask you to read a wonderful poem on Flashes of Brilliance
Grab coffee, or tea, or something else to drink, and join me in reading
BUDDY BEAR 
by LeeC



Here are a few first lines of the poem, 
_
"With every awakening come nigh on first light,
I sense the breath of a canine presence quite near.
An intent wolflike creature, eagerness bound tight...."_

but please hop over to FoB, and read all of this beautiful poem!


----------



## Darren White (Oct 6, 2017)

*Quid Pro Quo - by Terry D.*

Flashes of Brilliance 

proudly presents the story:
Quid Pro Quo
by Terry D,



A story that will surprise you as much as it did me.

A few sentences for you:
_“Ya’ll ask him now, you hear me?” Jeanne was near the door, out of my limited field of view. I had no idea who she was talking to._
_“Oh, I don’t know…” It was Carla. Carla was one of the day aids. She was as fragile, colorful, and skittish as an exotic bird. “I just don’t know.”_
[FONT=&Verdana]_“Know my ass,” Jeanne said. “I swapped shifts with your bastard husband to put him on this shift, in this wing, so you’re gonna do this… no two ways about that.” I could see them now; Jeanne dragging Carla by her upper arm like a doll made of gaudy pipe-cleaners. Carla looked terrified. [...]"

_Now please go read the whole story![/FONT]


----------



## Darren White (Oct 9, 2017)

And here is another wonderful story for you to read:



*THE PLACE*

I will quote a few lines for you, but you should all go read the entire story:_

"The Place looks just like I remember, a wide, low, cement block building squatting like a sick white toad between two slumping warehouses. “Why the fuck did you bring me here?”

_[FONT=&Verdana]_“I made you a promise, bitch.” Travis is grinning. “I always keep my promises.” He pulls the car to the curb and we both get out. “How long since you’ve been here?”
_[/FONT]
_“Sixteen months.” Actually sixteen months and thirteen days. Six more weeks and I’ll get my eighteen-month medallion. I don’t know why I’m going along with this. Travis means well, but he’s a dumb-ass._
_Even from the street"_


----------



## Darren White (Oct 11, 2017)

*SueC (Susan Coleman) - Because I'm Insane*

Could I persuade you all to come over to Flashes of Brilliance to read an insanely good story?





SueC with  "Because I'm Insane"

She is the August 2017 *winner* of the *Literary Maneuvers challenge “Because I’m Insane”* 

Bring your coffee with you, and start reading:
_
"__I live on the fifth floor of a senior-only apartment building. I have two windows in my apartment, both of which look down onto a small patio, several tiny gardens and a couple of benches with matching lawn chairs. These are for residents of the building to enjoy. In early spring the two trees shading the patio area are in bloom with pink petals. Aside from the fact that this small oasis is surrounded by a parking lot that is consistently full, it is quite a pleasant view from my windows......"_

Read the rest of the story >> here <<


----------



## PiP (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks, Darren. I will check it out!


----------



## Darren White (Oct 14, 2017)

*RHPeat - Bed of Sky*

Today another beautiful poem is published on Flashes of Brilliance.

"Bed of Sky"
_by RHPeat, from his book "*Abyss of the Moon*"
_Below I'll give you a few lines to read, but I would *strongly* like to recommend you to come read the whole poem, because it's too beautiful not to.


_Photo By RH Peat: 
“The Rippled Sheet Between” _


_"I’m held in a field of star nettles
_[FONT=&Verdana]_amid the settled summer dust
where an ancient oak touches
the wide sky; there I slumber.

[...]"_[/FONT]


----------



## Darren White (Oct 18, 2017)

*Mike Kovis (Mikeyboy_esq) - author interview*

When was the last time you've read a very interesting author interview with one of WF's authors?
Don't know?

Let me tell you, you can read one right here and now on Flashes of Brilliance
An interview with Mike Kovis.



Read the interview, there are all sorts of very useful information in there too, especially for those of us who wish to self-publish.

But there is much, much more to read.
Here is a small teaser:
_
"Yes, definitely. Like most things, self-publishing has its pros and cons. As for the pros, there are three. First, it can be much faster to get your book to market via the self-publishing route as compared to traditional publishing. To be sure, my debut book took a little more than two months to self-publish once I finalized the manuscript and my second book took only about a month. Compare that to several months or sometimes years that it could have taken had I gone through a traditional publisher"
_
But please go read the entire interview >> HERE <<


----------



## Darren White (Oct 20, 2017)

*Chris Green (Jack Ivey) - The Frog*

Have you ever considered using onions in times of water scarcity?
No? Flashes of Brilliance offers a solution:
Please read this story by Chris Green. 



I will give you a few lines to read, but can recomment clicking >> HERE<<  to read the full story. You won't be disappointed, I promise!
_
"A princess stood upon a bridge above a small stream eating a piece of fruit and crying. Her tears were so great that before long the small stream had become a raging river. The river, flowing at considerable speed had left its banks and was flooding the valley. No matter how hard she tried she could not stop her crying [...]"_


----------



## Darren White (Oct 23, 2017)

*plawrence (Paul Lawrence) - The Water Boy*

Good morning everyone!
Flashes of Brilliance published another story.

*plawrence* has written a beautiful and warm story, and especially this story I would recommend everyone to read:




The Waterboy

Here are a few lines from the story for you. But you should read the complete story
>> HERE <<

_"Glenn jumped up and down, cheering the team as they scored a touchdown. “Yeah. Yeah” he cried. “Way to go boys!” As the team headed for the sidelines, he turned and grabbed the five gallon water jug and a handful of cups. He hadn’t been on the team long, but he felt like he was a part of it now."_


----------



## PiP (Oct 23, 2017)

Darren White said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Flashes of Brilliance published another story.
> 
> *plawrence* has written a beautiful and warm story, and especially this story I would recommend everyone to read:
> ...



What an inspirational story!


----------



## Darren White (Oct 27, 2017)

*TaniAliyah (Lindy Warrell) - 1974*

Good morning everyone,

Today  Flashes of Brilliance publishes a poem of a frightening event of nature, something many of us are familiar with unfortunately...
But this happened in Australia, in 1974.


1974
_by TaniAliya (Lindy Warrell)

_

Here is the first stanza of this beautiful poem. But read all of it HERE. You will not be disappointed, I promise,

_*"1974*_
[FONT=&Verdana]_A new house in Darwin,
angels twinkle and bells tinkle
on a fresh pine branch in the corner
while fridge and freezer wheeze
with the weight of kabana and beer,
ham, pork and turkey —
all that Christmas cheer.
Clouds glower. A howl of wind
blows visitors home,
and older children hide gifts
under beds as louvered windows shatter.
The roof lifts off.  [...]"_[/FONT]


----------



## Darren White (Oct 29, 2017)

*The Suicide Bombers by Sigmadog (Steve Merryman)*

Good morning everyone.

Sigmadog (Steve Merryman) 



has written a story that is unlike many other stories Flashes of Brilliance has published thusfar.

*The Suicide Bombers
*An ironical, verey satirical story, from start to finish, and one I would very much like everyone to read, and again... 

A few sentences from the story:
_"[...] Many happy years passed for the Suicide Bombers in that town. There were parades and celebrations organized by the infidels in honor of the Suicide Bombers. This kept the Suicide Bombers in a perpetual state of pleasure and happiness, which was good for all concerned [...]"_


----------



## Darren White (Nov 2, 2017)

*Neetu - The Pragmatist*

Don't build fences
or walls,
instead read THE PRAGMATIST by Neetu



This beautiful poem is worth reading, every single line of it. 
Because it's a small poem, i will only give you a few lines to read, so please go read it on Flashes of Brilliance

"[...] so he stays where
roots might grow 
under his feet [...]"


----------



## PiP (Nov 5, 2017)

Darren White said:


> Don't build fences
> or walls,
> instead read THE PRAGMATIST by Neetu
> 
> ...



Neetu is a fine poet. I am so pleased she agreed for WF to share this poem on Flashes!  Thanks, Neetu


----------



## Darren White (Nov 6, 2017)

*FireMajic - Phantom Pain*

In the month September
FireMajic 



was the winner of the 
Poetry Challenge “Deceit”

With this exceptional poem:
"Phantom Pain"

I do not wish to say too much about her poem other than that it will touch your heart, and I hope you will all come read the poem on Flashes of Brilliance, and leave a comment for Firemajic.

Here are a few lines:
_
" [...]
I wash your chipped coffee cup every day
even though you have not used it for months
[...] "_


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2017)

Are you sitting comfortably? Next up on Flashes of Brilliance is sas with her winning entry for the 
April poetry challenge 
'*He Could Never Learn Chess or Solitaire'*​


----------



## PiP (Nov 13, 2017)

The candle flickers like my memory... no that's not it. Next up on Flashes of Brilliance is Harper Cole with his winning entry, Resistance of Memory, for the Pip Triolet Challenge.

Are you sitting comfortably - please check our latest publications <HERE>
_
Please don't forget to leave a comment_


----------



## PiP (Nov 18, 2017)

_The mysterious Mr. Mustard's winning CoF entry, _[FONT=&quot]Miss Belstrudle’s Crazy Day . How I wish I could grow horns and breath fire ... or perhaps I do...

[/FONT]_'It started as a beautiful day at Buckeye High School. Nobody had caught on fire this week. That had to be a good thing._
_Then, the Principal had to deal with her incorrigible new students again, Bobbie Joe and Billy Bob Drakewind, who had been sent to her office for the fifth time this week. And it was only Wednesday. Miss Bestrudle sighed. “What did you two do this time?”_
_“Nothing.” Billy Bob Drakewind looked down on the floor._
[FONT=&quot]_“Well, Mr. Cluefob said you set fire to his desk again.” ....'
*
Read more* >Here<_[/FONT]


----------



## Darren White (Nov 19, 2017)

*Rubisco - Monkey see, Monkey do*

One little monkey, two little monkeys, three... four.... five.....

Wait.... what sort of monkeys are we talking about here?



Go find out on Flashes of Brilliance where *Rubisco's* Monkey See Monkey do will explain it all. Sit, relax and enjoy a good story

A little teaser:

_"__Troy pursed his lips as he looked around. “Ooh!” he grunted to Sam, and he cocked his head at the blonde sitting at the far end of the bar. It was her. The girl. She was there every Friday night to have a drink with her brunette friend. He had hoped she would show up tonight."_

Read it all HERE


----------



## Darren White (Nov 23, 2017)

*rcallaci (Robert Callaci) - When the mud dries*

Ever heard of the Multi-verse?
No?

Rcallaci wrote a wonderful short story on Flashes of Brilliance.



I'll quote a few lines here:
"_“I can’t believe that it’s come to this,” thought Jesse Lee. “I’m gonna die in this shithole, alone, with no one to shed a tear or offer me any comfort when the end comes. I’m scared shitless"_

Go read the rest of the story >> HERE << and leave a comment for the writer


----------



## Darren White (Nov 26, 2017)

*RHPeat - Like a Comet: She is Distance*

I can so much enjoy a great love poem, and this is such a poem.
It has it all, in so few words.

_*RH Peat* - Like A Comet: She Is Distance._



Here are a few lines from the poem,
_
"So far away she is the sound of rain
from thunder clouds, or falling snow at night [...]"_

Come visit Flashes of Brilliance and read the >> whole poem <<


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2017)

Darren White said:


> I can so much enjoy a great love poem, and this is such a poem.
> It has it all, in so few words.
> 
> _*RH Peat* - Like A Comet: She Is Distance._
> ...



what a wonderful poem, Ron!


----------



## Darren White (Nov 30, 2017)

*SueC - Susan Coleman with "Where is Danny Boy"*

I don't know about you, but I have spent hours finding Wally (or Willy, or whatever he is called in this country I live in)

SueC took it a step further, and wrote the winning story on the CoF challenge "Deep Woods + Nerds", titled *"Where's Danny Boy"*.




Come read the story and leave a comment for the writer on Flashes of Brilliance

*A few lines from the story:*_
"His father had given him the compass before he left on his business trip, but Daniel had no idea how to use it. He stood at his bedroom window and looked out at the trees that populated his new back yard. Well, it was so much more than a back yard, it was a wood that went on for miles and miles! He had to explore, he thought, but he sure wished he had someone to go with him."

_Enjoy!


----------



## Darren White (Dec 2, 2017)

*Plasticweld - I am turning into my Grandpa*

Plasticweld was writer of the month September with the story:
I am Turning into my Grandpa




It is a story that probably many of us will recognize, old and perhaps young as well.
Go read it on Flashes of Brilliance and please leave a note for the author.

Here are a few lines, as a teaser:

_"In the driveway, I sit in the car, I watch as the lights go on and off in the house. Only moments ago, I uttered a phrase that has marked the routine of our departure for almost 40 years. Like a tired old line that has been repeated too many times, it is met with both resignation and a worn out half smile by my wife, today was no different [...]"_


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2017)

[SIZE=3 said:
			
		

> View attachment 20205_. “I’m gonna die in this shithole, alone, with no one to shed a tear or offer me any comfort when the end comes. I’m scared shitless"_
> 
> [/SIZE]



Aren't we all, no smiley, and it's a worry.


----------



## sas (Dec 2, 2017)

dither said:


> Aren't we all, no smiley, and it's a worry.



No. Actually I don't see it that way, at all. And, I am sorry you do. Truly sorry.


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't be sorry sas. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Darren White (Dec 6, 2017)

*Clark - WHY POETS DON’T STUDY PHENOMENOLOGY*

*Clark* wrote a poem with an intriguing title

*WHY POETS DON'T STUDY PHENOMENOLOGY*




If you feel as invited to read as I am, I ask you to join me and read the poem.

Here are a few lines for you.
_
"ghosts haunt me, slip at will
through cakes and tea, 
walks by lapping waves,
__conversations with strangers who drift [...]"_

Read, enjoy, and leave a comment for the author!


----------



## Darren White (Dec 17, 2017)

*Raevenlord (Francisco Pires) - Technical Support*

Don't get stressed reading this poem, consider this a warning.

*Raevenlord* (Fransisco Pires) has written an amusing and very true poem about >> *Technical Support* <<



It's amusing, and unfortunately very true.

I invite you to read it on Flashes of Brilliance by giving you a few lines here.
And please leave a comment for the author.

_....."In a floodlit room
__.....__I straddle an uncomfortable,
__.....__cushioned chair [...]"_


----------



## Darren White (Dec 18, 2017)

*Tuesday Eve - God Bless The Universe*

*Tuesday Eve* (Dominique Galiano) 



is the October winner of the Purple Pip Challenge: Free Verse + Picture Prompt

with her poem
*God Bless The Universe*

I would like to invite all of you to come to Flashes of Brilliance, and read. And leave a few words for the author.

Here are a few lines for you:
_
"Blessings are needed everywhere during these
turbulent times on Earth,
world leaders on the edge of madness, [...]"_


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Darren


----------



## Darren White (Dec 22, 2017)

*Gerdun (Gerald Dunnett) - Secrecy of Silence*

*Gerdun (Gerald Dunnett)*




wrote a story with a surprising plot:

*SECRECY OF SIN*

I would like to invite you to read the story on *Flashes of Brilliance*, and leave a comment for the author. Below I will quote a few lines for you:


_"Tom Sinclair trudged the meandering River Thurso in search of his first salmon of the year.__ His father had forced him from his warm bed to join him in their yearly competition on the opening of the salmon season. The day was bitter even for the North of Scotland. A fresh layer of snow had fallen overnight, which left the valley blanketed in white [...]"_


----------



## Darren White (Dec 25, 2017)

*Andrew78 (andrea Mucciolo) - We Can't*

Andrew78 (Andrea Mucciolo) 



has written a short story >> We Can't <<

This is a very origial story, it is also very short. Therefore I will only quote one single line from it, an intriguing line 
_
"And thus, it began the descent of Humankind"_

I hope you will all come read it on Flashes of Brilliance

(and leave a comment for the author)


----------



## Darren White (Dec 28, 2017)

*Roac (Geoff Ryder) - The Inevitable End*

*Roac*



Wrote *"The Inevitable End"*....
I wonder, is he aiming at the upcoming end of 2017???

Check it out for yourself on Flashes of Brilliance. To lure you there, I will add a few lines. But go read the complete story on FoB, and leave a comment there for the author!

_"I remember when the warm winds of summer would wash over me. A velvet touch that sent me into trembles. I was young then. Full of life. The world was new and grand and expansive around me, as I faced the warm sunshine"_


----------



## Darren White (Jan 3, 2018)

*Two Interviews*

*Ned interviewed SueC (Susan Coleman)*



You can read the interview >> here <<
Since a while Sue is a much appreciated mentor here, and I can recommend reading the entire (great) interview, if you haven't done so already
There is especially the part about a horrible attempt to publish a book, that should be read by everyone who plans to (self)publish.


*TKent interviewed the author G.D. Penman*



you can read the interview >> here <<

I enjoyed reading this interview, especially the intro, about 'queer monsters' had my interest... (tell me more)... Lovecraft, Earthsea, oh yes! But please read this very enjoyable interview, it gives a good insight in the writing process of someone else.


----------



## Darren White (Jan 6, 2018)

*TL Murphy (Tim Murphy) - Peace, Brother*

This morning I would like you to come to *Flashes of Brilliance*, to read *TL Murphy

*


His beautiful poem *"Peace Brother"* is a tribute to his friend.

I will quote a few lines for you, but to fully understand what it is about, you should read the entire poem. And please leave a comment for the author'
_
"We have shoveled enough
silence and plowed enough wine
to know the bottom.
That dark nematode. [...]"_


----------

